# للبيع شقة مميزة على شارع التسعين بالتجمع الخامس



## اسلام محمد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعـــلان : 112124
للبيع شقة مميزة على شارع التسعين بالتجمع الخامس مساحتها 200متر عبارة عن ....
(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن +3حمام + مطبخ)
•	نصف تشطيب (على المحارة)
•	دور ارضى بفيلا 
المطلــوب / مليــون و100الف جنيه
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

